# OK, What do I do Next With Sim Card Scrap



## publius (Jul 11, 2012)

OK. So I speculated a bit and went out on a limb. I bought something that looks like:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-975-...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a76fbb490

What do I do now?

Incinerate
HCl/Cl
SMB

AP
incinerate
HCl/Cl
SMB

I am looking for a button to post in the Gallery section!


----------



## Lou (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a bunch of them a client brought in for stripping that yielded less than half a gram a pound--not those in particular.


Lou


----------



## publius (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you Lou. So how should I proceed?


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 12, 2012)

There's some information that might be of help here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=14532&p=146192&hilit=processing+sim+cards#p146192

Take care!
Phil


----------

